# wastage of product



## efuhrmann (Nov 30, 2009)

Our clinic is using the skin substitute Apligraf which is code Q4101.  It comes in one size of 44 cm.  It is not reuseable and my question is do I have to identify the amount wasted?  25 cm was used and I don't understand the difference between coding Q4101-KX X 44  and  Q4101-KX X 25 AND Q4101-JW X 19.  The code Q4101 is per cm.


----------



## Schultzck (Oct 16, 2013)

*Coding Quality and Education Specialist*

Hi Elizabeth
I am wondering if you ever found information related to billing wasted skin substitutes?
We've used modifiers JD and JC on the portion applied and JW on the portion wasted.
Thanks
Crystal


----------



## Schultzck (Oct 16, 2013)

*billing for wasted skin substitute*

Hi Elizabeth
I am wondering if you ever found information related to billing wasted skin substitutes?
We've used modifiers JD and JC on the portion applied and JW on the portion wasted.
Thanks
Crystal


----------

